# UGA spring game



## john.lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone else going to the spring g day game?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 14, 2009)

I plan on taking the kids.I know its April,11.But how much are the tickets gonna be?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 14, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 14, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Nope.



Drop back in when you don't have so much to say.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 14, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Nope.



Nobody wants a sleeze around anyways.................


Me and the wife will be there as usual.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 14, 2009)

Gonna try my best to get over there for it!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 15, 2009)

Me and the son went last year. We enjoyed it so much we will be there from here on out.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd like to take the wife and kids but I'm sure softball will get in the way once again...


----------



## rockdawg (Feb 15, 2009)

I called the ticket office on Friday and they said it was FREE this year.   I thaught the money from the game went to a local charity? I asked twice and he said again that it was FREE admission. 


Were there as usuall. Can't wait.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 15, 2009)

It's on ESPN... I'm guessing the free thing is to get more people to the game instead of watching it from the couch.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 15, 2009)

My boys and i will be there if baseball doesn't get in the way. Hope we have enough healthy players to play the game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll be there.  Me and Unicoi were talking about it and we need to get upa Woody's tailgate if we can.  I can't wait.


----------



## john.lee (Feb 16, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> It's on ESPN... I'm guessing the free thing is to get more people to the game instead of watching it from the couch.



I haven't heard that...is it really on espn?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 16, 2009)

john.lee said:


> I haven't heard that...is it really on espn?



Yep it will be televised on ESPN...............I think they could have picked a better team, dont you?

Now i dont wanna hear how ESPN doesn't show no love to the bulldogs.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Yep it will be televised on ESPN...............I think they could have picked a better team, dont you?
> 
> Now i dont wanna hear how ESPN doesn't show no love to the bulldogs.



Sleeze, will one of the teams get the HUGE advantage of wearing the Black jerseys?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Sleeze, will one of the teams be wearing the Black jerseys?



I hope not,,,,,,,,,cause the team with the black ones will lose.

Then again , they could have the spring game as a "blackout game" that way the fans and that Motivational coach can get it out of their systems.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I hope not,,,,,,,,,cause the team with the black ones will lose.
> 
> Then again , they could have the spring game as a "blackout game" that way the fans and that Motivational coach can get it out of their systems.



I wonder if when the first team scores, will both sidelines clear and have a dance off in the end zone


----------



## sleeze (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> I wonder if when the first team scores, will both sidelines clear and have a dance off in the end zone



I did hear at halftime, because ESPN will be there, that NoShow Moreno will be teaching everybody how to dance and do "the worm", soulja boy, and other favorites.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I did hear at halftime, because ESPN will be there, that NoShow Moreno will be teaching everybody how to dance and do "the worm", soulja boy, and other favorites.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 16, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I hope not,,,,,,,,,*cause the team with the black ones will lose*.
> 
> Then again , they could have the spring game as a "blackout game" that way the fans and that Motivational coach can get it out of their systems.



we're actually 2-1 wearing black.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Yep it will be televised on ESPN...............I think they could have picked a better team, dont you?
> 
> Now i dont wanna hear how ESPN doesn't show no love to the bulldogs.



You won't hear it from me.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 16, 2009)

I say we just change our unis to match Utah's...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I say we just change our unis to match Utah's...


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I say we just change our unis to match Utah's...



Since you have jumped on the Utah band wagon you may want to change you forum name to "greene ute"

No, but on a serious note, if you think the UTE uni's will make yall play better, take it up with Damen Evans. Its worth a shot It definitely cannot hurt. 

Win or lose I will always stick with Crimson

RTR!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 16, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I say we just change our unis to match Utah's...





Sorry, still laughing here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 16, 2009)

john.lee said:


> Anyone else going to the spring g day game?


 

I should be there!!


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Should be a very high scoring game for sure. No doubt!


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Since you have jumped on the Utah band wagon you may want to change you forum name to "greene ute"
> 
> Just a response to you trolling around a perfectly legit thread and trying to hijack yet another one...


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Sleeze, will one of the teams get the HUGE advantage of wearing the Black jerseys?



Legit question since you all do this during the season



kevina said:


> I wonder if when the first team scores, will both sidelines clear and have a dance off in the end zone



Legit question since you all have done this during the regular season.



greene_dawg said:


> I say we just change our unis to match Utah's...



This is where another team was brought into this thread by yours trully



kevina said:


> Since you have jumped on the Utah band wagon you may want to change you forum name to "greene ute"
> 
> No, but on a serious note, if you think the UTE uni's will make yall play better, take it up with Damen Evans. Its worth a shot It definitely cannot hurt.
> 
> ...



My response to the thread hijacker.



kevina said:


> Should be a very high scoring game for sure. No doubt!



My opinion on how the G day game will go based on last years defense



greene_dawg said:


> Just a response to you trolling around a perfectly legit thread and trying to hijack yet another one...



I hope this straightens it out for ya. 
If you go to the game enjoy yourself and please don't holler "GOOOO UTES SIKEM WOOF WOOF" you may get some strange looks.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Legit question since you all do this during the season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 16, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> with the injuries in dog camp, will there be enough to field 2 teams?



I sure hope so man. It's been a string of bad luck w/o a doubt. I think the eyes will be on the QB's and the young RB's. It stinks to lose talented players at those positions but there's always something exciting about turning the page to see who steps up.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> kevina said:
> 
> 
> > Legit question since you all do this during the season
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Legit question since you all do this during the season
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kevina, why you always quoting yourself on here? Afraid no one's listening to you? Go on and let these guys talk about their spring game without trying to interject your Bama logic into the mix. Georgia's spring game has no bearing on your team and the regular season. Now go fix me a Crown & Coke before you get Dawg bitten!


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 16, 2009)

OK. Ignoring the bammer troll... What does everyone HOPE to see out of the spring for the Dawgs. I HOPE to see a single RB emerge, the team to rally around Cox, a healthy OL, Gray used in situational downs at QB, a DE step up and become a true UGA DE... Oh yeah, and I hope they find someone that can kick the freakin ball into the endzone or at least let Walsh try to because this directional stuff aint cuttin' it!


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Just a response to you trolling around a perfectly legit thread and trying to hijack yet another one...





Comeaux said:


> Kevina, why you always quoting yourself on here? Afraid no one's listening to you? Go on and let these guys talk about their spring game without trying to interject your Bama logic into the mix. Georgia's spring game has no bearing on your team and the regular season. Now go fix me a Crown & Coke before you get Dawg bitten!



I had to respond to the thread hijacker. Sleeze and I were discussing the G day game before a Dawg fan wanted to talk about Utah

Get some one to read you the thread and then you may understand.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Get some one to read you the thread and then you may understand.



Oh don't worry I will. She'll be over as soon as you leave for work tomorrow.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Oh don't worry I will. She'll be over as soon as you leave for work tomorrow.



I thought the baby sitter was a male. She has a mans name and acts like she knows a lot about sports. Hope she gets there early and gets you changed, would hate for you to get a rash

By the way, i am on vacation the rest of the week

Oh yea, what about that G day game?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 16, 2009)

careful there kev. Remember, Fear the Boot.


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

fairhope said:


> careful there kev. Remember, Fear the Boot.



that white rubber shrimp boat boot is full of salt water. He can't lift his foot that high.

What time does the G day game start?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 16, 2009)

You don't even know it when you see it...so sad.

I hope you and Bubba catch a lot of schrimp this week!!!


----------



## kevina (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> You don't even know it when you see it...so sad.
> 
> I hope you and Bubba catch a lot of schrimp this week!!!



caught one a minute ago on this thread

Who do you think will win the G Day game?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Feb 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> You don't even know it when you see it...so sad.
> 
> I hope you and Bubba catch a lot of schrimp this week!!!



Hey Comeaux,best thing to do is just try to ignore him...


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sure that shrimp that you caught wasn't a Royal RED. They are not in Season.
I am still searching the thread for a time for the game.


----------



## kevina (Feb 17, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I am sure that shrimp that you caught wasn't a Royal RED. They are not in Season.
> I am still searching the thread for a time for the game.



No, it was a seed shrimp. The kind that fall through the net and on the deck only to be stepped on and squashed. I kinda felt sorry for that tiny crustacion.

Hey, I think it is a 1pm dance off, i mean kick off.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

kevina said:


> I had to respond to the thread hijacker. Sleeze and I were discussing the G day game before a Dawg fan wanted to talk about Utah
> 
> Get some one to read you the thread and then you may understand.



No, the truth is you were just trolling.  Man you were a good contributor to this forum at one time and a pretty funny guy.  Now all you do is run your soup cooler, troll around, and talk nonsensical crap.  It's a shame when a grown man is influenced by somebody else to act like this.  Don't bother responding.  I won't see it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> OK. Ignoring the bammer troll... What does everyone HOPE to see out of the spring for the Dawgs. I HOPE to see a single RB emerge, the team to rally around Cox, a healthy OL, Gray used in situational downs at QB, a DE step up and become a true UGA DE... Oh yeah, and I hope they find someone that can kick the freakin ball into the endzone or at least let Walsh try to because this directional stuff aint cuttin' it!



Yeah I want to see the line finally grown up and functioning as a real strength.  So many of the guys got valuable experience last year that barring injuries, we should have a very deep and talented O line.  

I want to see Joe Cox leading the team and stepping into the role of starter.  I think he can do it.  I want to see this group of receivers become a consistent strength under Toney Ball.  That's something that they never were under Eason, at least not consistently.  They have a great example to follow in A.J..  

I want to see a running back take charge of the position and become the feature back.  

I want to see significant improvement in the D.  Particularly the D line.

I can't wait!!   Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I want to see the line finally grown up and functioning as a real strength.  So many of the guys got valuable experience last year that barring injuries, we should have a very deep and talented O line.
> 
> I want to see Joe Cox leading the team and stepping into the role of starter.  I think he can do it.  I want to see this group of receivers become a consistent strength under Toney Ball.  That's something that they never were under Eason, at least not consistently.  They have a great example to follow in A.J..
> 
> ...



Great post. I agree on all accounts. 

I also hope to see improvement at the TE position


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 17, 2009)

Man we should be stacked at TE. If Figgins can come back healthy then we've got a guy who can blow guys off the line and catch the occasional pass and I like what I saw out or Aron White last year catching the ball. I think Arty Lynch redshirts and if Charles comes aboard I think he'll see som PT but it may be limited to situational stuff.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 17, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Great post. I agree on all accounts.
> 
> I also hope to see improvement at the TE position



Definitely.  The way I see it, it can only get better.  Iron Hands Chandler is finally gone.  With Figgins healthy and not constantly being shuffled off the field in favor of a senior, I think he'll do big things for us.  It drove me nuts that Chandler started ahead of him.  It was crazy.

I also think Aron White is going to be a good one.  He's done a lot with the few opportunities that he's been given.  I don't know why Iron Hands was so firmly entrenched as the starter but he's gone now.  That alone has me optimistic.


----------



## kevina (Feb 17, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> No, the truth is you were just trolling.  Man you were a good contributor to this forum at one time and a pretty funny guy.  Now all you do is run your soup cooler, troll around, and talk nonsensical crap.  It's a shame when a grown man is influenced by somebody else to act like this.  Don't bother responding.  I won't see it.



DUDE, you may want to take of your blinders. This is all that happens on here by all since your boy got the boot. For some reason some think his dismissal was some one elses fault but his own They need to get over it and move on. Yea it would be cool if we were back to talking football and all things related, but I am here to tell you i will not come on here to discuss sports and be some ones whipping boy. As you have seen i can dish it and take it, and when I take it I raise my game. I read a post, laugh and fire back. 

I trully believe you guys love having it this way and if that is the case that is cool to. I can take care of myself as you have seen.

So whats it going to be


----------



## Lakeb (Feb 18, 2009)

kevina said:


> DUDE, you may want to take of your blinders. This is all that happens on here by all since your boy got the boot. For some reason some think his dismissal was some one elses fault but his own They need to get over it and move on. Yea it would be cool if we were back to talking football and all things related, but I am here to tell you i will not come on here to discuss sports and be some ones whipping boy. As you have seen i can dish it and take it, and when I take it I raise my game. I read a post, laugh and fire back.
> 
> I trully believe you guys love having it this way and if that is the case that is cool to. I can take care of myself as you have seen.
> 
> So whats it going to be



I might be totally off base here but I thought the thread was about the UGA spring game not "hey look at me! I'm a Bama fan and my team just became relavant after a decade.". Being the new guy I'll tread lightly, but trying to take a guy's topic and make it all about you and your team is pretty classless.  IMHO of course...

Lake


----------



## john.lee (Feb 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Definitely.  The way I see it, it can only get better.  Iron Hands Chandler is finally gone.  With Figgins healthy and not constantly being shuffled off the field in favor of a senior, I think he'll do big things for us.  It drove me nuts that Chandler started ahead of him.  It was crazy.
> 
> I also think Aron White is going to be a good one.  He's done a lot with the few opportunities that he's been given.  I don't know why Iron Hands was so firmly entrenched as the starter but he's gone now.  That alone has me optimistic.



I agree!  Aaron white is gonna b a big factor in the offense this year!


----------



## Lakeb (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry guys...this is my third post.  I was invited down here by another member.  I don't know who yall are comparing me to, but I was just making a comment on what I read.  Don't attack me for stating my opinion please...reading a couple of these posts, you would think kevin and prosides own this place...at least they think they do.

Anyway back to the first question, I think UGA has the potential to do well this year.  There is a bunch of talent, but they need to win the battle up front.  I'm more concerned with my other team Auburn.

Lake


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 18, 2009)

proside said:


> You obviously did not read the enitre thread and the post from a UGA fan that derailed this thread.
> 
> UGA fan started cracking on the Bama Fan about their loss to the Utes in the Sugar Bowl.
> 
> ...





Comeaux said:


> Kevina, why you always quoting yourself on here? Afraid no one's listening to you? Go on and let these guys talk about their spring game without trying to interject your Bama logic into the mix. Georgia's spring game has no bearing on your team and the regular season. Now go fix me a Crown & Coke before you get Dawg bitten!



Proside, please read my above post to Kevina and apply to yourself. Go start a Florida Spring game thread and let these Georgia guys discuss their team without adding your two cents and smart remarks in.

"Stupid is as stupid does." - Forrest Gump


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 18, 2009)

Lakeb - You'll quickly come to an understanding that proside and kevina just get off on trolling around here and talking actual sports is secondary to both of them. Proside came on here only after UF beat the Dawgs and started stirring the pot. Then when it became obvious that he had noone on the thread that agreed with anything he had to say he summoned his old buddy kevina from the ashes to come back to hold his hand. Don't expect much substance out of either of them.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 18, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Proside, please read my above post to Kevina and apply to yourself. Go start a Florida Spring game thread and let these Georgia guys discuss their team without adding your two cents and smart remarks in.
> 
> *"Stupid is as stupid does."* - Forrest Gump



Thats what Mama always told me.....


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 18, 2009)

proside said:


> You obviously did not read the enitre thread and the post from a UGA fan that derailed this thread.



I see you didn't read it either.I try to stay out of these kinds of thread cause it really is dog business.I suggest you reread the thread and pay attention to post #14,15,16,17 and 18.I really didn't see anything that suggest these  forum members had to post in this thread.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

Lakeb said:


> Sorry guys...this is my third post.  I was invited down here by another member.  I don't know who yall are comparing me to, but I was just making a comment on what I read.  Don't attack me for stating my opinion please...reading a couple of these posts, you would think kevin and prosides own this place...at least they think they do.
> 
> Anyway back to the first question, I think UGA has the potential to do well this year.  There is a bunch of talent, but they need to win the battle up front.  I'm more concerned with my other team Auburn.
> 
> Lake



Welcome Lakeb, good to have you.  Let me go ahead and tell you that there is no point in trying to argue with or even talk to those two.  EVERYTHING is a "personal attack" if you don't act like their teams are the greatest thing ever.  They act mortally wounded and go nuts if you say the least little thing but they will accuse you of doing the very things that they do.  It's funny but does get annoying.  

They think they have to quote posts that aren't even directed at them or their team and go off on one of their nutty tirades with an emoticon at the end of every sentence.  The next day they act civil then they go crazy again.  The best thing to do is just not pay them any attention.  It drives both of them freaking nuts.  One used to be ok but he has to impress his buddy.  I saw where you quoted his post and he says that he can take care of himself.  I haven't seen it.  Oh well.

Like Billy Bob Thornton said in Tombstone, "It's like I'm playing cards with my brother's kids."   Welcome to the forum man.  Everybody else here is pretty cool.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I see you didn't read it either.I try to stay out of these kinds of thread cause it really is dog business.I suggest you reread the thread and pay attention to post #14,15,16,17 and 18.I really didn't see anything that suggest these  forum members had to post in this thread.



Exactly but none of it is their fault.  It's always somebody else.  Again, it's like dealing with children.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice avatar Smoke, Derek Trucks is the man.  Comeaux this forum is beginning to resemble your avatar.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Like Billy Bob Thornton said in Tombstone, "It's like I'm playing cards with my brother's kids."




SGD, I couldn't have said it any better! I got a good laugh outta that one.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Comeaux this forum is beginning to resemble your avatar.



Which one? The old Twinkie or the new Troll under the bridge?


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree. I loves me some Derek Trucks... First time I saw him was in 93 at Lakewood when he took the stage with the Allman Bros when he was just a kid. Great show. Anyway... Lets see your 2 deep depth charts going into spring and what you think they'll look like after G-Day...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

Here we go.

LT-Clint Boling, Tanner Stickland

LG-Chris Davis, Cordy Glenn

C-Ben Jones, Chirs Davis

RG-Cordy Glenn,Clint Boling

RT-Justin Anderson, Josh Davis

TE-Bruce Figgins, Aron White

WR-A.J. Greene, Tavarres King

WR-Mike Moore, Kris Durham

QB-Joe Cox, Logan Gray

FB-Shaun Chappas, Fred Muzzenmeyer

RB-Caleb King, Dontavious Jackson


Defense

DE-Justin Houston,Damrcus Dobbs

DT- Kade Weston, *Kiante Tripp

DT-Geno Atkins, Deangelo Tyson

DE-Neland Ball, Rod Battle

LB-Rennie Curran, Akeem Hebron

MLB-Darrell Gamble, Marcus Washinton

LB-Akeem Dent, Marcus Dowtin

FS-Rashad Jones, Bryan Evans

SS-Quinton Banks, Baccari Rambo/John Knox

CB-Sanders Comings,Branden Smith

CB-Prince Miller, Brandon Boykin/Vance Cuff

*There is a rumor going around that Tripp has been moved to tackle because of the weight he had to gain when he swapped over to offense last year.

I expect Trinton Sturdivant to start at LT next season with Clint Boling at RG.  Jeff Owens will be back at DT when he's healthy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Which one? The old Twinkie or the new Troll under the bridge?



WEll both I guess.  The twinkie brought one of the trolls back out from under the bridge.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here we go.
> 
> LT-Trinton Sturdivant, Vince Vance
> 
> ...



I think thats about right. I think Cordy might make his way to starter as well as Boykin but that's just a hunch. I'm excited to see Banks back at S. He might tote the heaviest hammer on the team. I love the 2 deep at DT if they can stay healthy!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I think thats about right. I think Cordy might make his way to starter as well as Boykin but that's just a hunch. I'm excited to see Banks back at S. He might tote the heaviest hammer on the team. I love the 2 deep at DT if they can stay healthy!



Yep, I updated it for spring once I realized my mistake.  Trinton won't be practicing and niether will Owens.  That will change the look for the spring but once fall starts I think it will look like what I originally posted.

You said it about staying healthy.  I'm real excited about Banks.  He destroys people when he hits them.  I think Cordy can start too.  That might move Boling to start at RT with Justin backing him up.  That's a heck of a two deep on the line!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep. Health is the key. Excited already. Wasn't Commings recruited as a safety? I thought I'd heard that he could play either but I wasn't sure about his move to CB.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Yep. Health is the key. Excited already. Wasn't Commings recruited as a safety? I thought I'd heard that he could play either but I wasn't sure about his move to CB.



I don't know that they had a specific position in mind for him.  The word was, he has the speed and cover skills to play corner but was physical enough to play safety.  I think once he got in practice they knew that they wanted him at corner.  I'm excited about him.

From what I hear, Dontavious Jackson just might be the best running back on the team.  The word is, he has Caleb's speed and shiftiness but is strong as a bull and can run between the tackles well.  I hope he is healthy enough to practice.  I would love to see what he can do.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 18, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I agree. I loves me some Derek Trucks... First time I saw him was in 93 at Lakewood when he took the stage with the Allman Bros when he was just a kid. Great show. Anyway... Lets see your 2 deep depth charts going into spring and what you think they'll look like after G-Day...



Yea he can definitely JAM! Saw him and wife Susan together a few times and that woman can flat burn up a fret-board. Her "Angel from Montgomery" is beautiful


----------



## Thebarber (Feb 18, 2009)

It should be an interesting year!!!


----------



## Lakeb (Feb 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Welcome Lakeb, good to have you.  Let me go ahead and tell you that there is no point in trying to argue with or even talk to those two.  EVERYTHING is a "personal attack" if you don't act like their teams are the greatest thing ever.  They act mortally wounded and go nuts if you say the least little thing but they will accuse you of doing the very things that they do.  It's funny but does get annoying.
> 
> They think they have to quote posts that aren't even directed at them or their team and go off on one of their nutty tirades with an emoticon at the end of every sentence.  The next day they act civil then they go crazy again.  The best thing to do is just not pay them any attention.  It drives both of them freaking nuts.  One used to be ok but he has to impress his buddy.  I saw where you quoted his post and he says that he can take care of himself.  I haven't seen it.  Oh well.
> 
> Like Billy Bob Thornton said in Tombstone, "It's like I'm playing cards with my brother's kids."   Welcome to the forum man.  Everybody else here is pretty cool.



Wow...thanks for the welcome and the insight.  I believe in giving everyone a fair shot so I can't just go by opinions.  We will see...hopefully the harassment will stop.  

I think FLA is the team to beat this year.  There might be a sleeper in the big 10 as well that could surprise us.  Are there many big 10 fans around here?  I lived in northern Kentucky for a while and there were a bunch.

Lakeb


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

Lakeb said:


> Wow...thanks for the welcome and the insight.  I believe in giving everyone a fair shot so I can't just go by opinions.  We will see...hopefully the harassment will stop.
> 
> I think FLA is the team to beat this year.  There might be a sleeper in the big 10 as well that could surprise us.  Are there many big 10 fans around here?  I lived in northern Kentucky for a while and there were a bunch.
> 
> Lakeb



Yeah I agree that UF is the team to beat.  They have so many people returning.  As for the Big 10, I don't know that I agree but you might be proven right.  

Not too many of them around here.  MadSnooker is the main one.  He's pretty cool though.  He takes a beating around here but he takes it all with a grain of salt which is refreshing.  There are one or two more but they don't post a lot and mainly just do drive by and post and run type stuff.

As for the other, I hope you're right about the harrassment stopping.  I guess you can expect the worst and hope for the best.  Like I said, the best tactic is just ignore them.


----------



## chadair (Feb 18, 2009)

only question I have about the original thread, does this game mean that UGA actually stands a chance to beat someone in the SEC?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

chadair said:


> only question I have about the original thread, does this game mean that UGA actually stands a chance to beat someone in the SEC?



South Carolina, Vandy, Tennessee, LSU, Auburn, Kentucky.  We beat them all this year, all SEC teams.  Crappy SEC teams mind you, but SEC teams none the less.


----------



## chadair (Feb 18, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> South Carolina, Vandy, Tennessee, LSU, Auburn, Kentucky.  We beat them all this year, all SEC teams.  Crappy SEC teams mind you, but SEC teams none the less.




 I meant in '09

and notice I didn't sk if they could beat a top tier sec team


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

chadair said:


> I meant in '09
> 
> and notice I didn't sk if they could beat a top tier sec team



Yes and yes.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 18, 2009)

See what I mean Lakeb?


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 18, 2009)

I 
guess
that
when
you
have
no
substance
to
your
posts
you're
supposed
to 
dazzle
folks
with
emoticons!


----------



## kevina (Feb 18, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Lakeb - You'll quickly come to an understanding that proside and kevina just get off on trolling around here and talking actual sports is secondary to both of them. Proside came on here only after UF beat the Dawgs and started stirring the pot. Then when it became obvious that he had noone on the thread that agreed with anything he had to say he summoned his old buddy kevina from the ashes to come back to hold his hand. Don't expect much substance out of either of them.



And what sports did you actually talk about in your post?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 19, 2009)

proside said:


> Oh and why are you guys not jumping on sleeze about his participation in his post's on this thread?



Do you want me to tell you why?  Most of these guys in the sports forum are good guys(and yes some are delusional).  But there are some that do know there football. I DO talk smack to the UGA guys,,,,,,,,,,but  this is the thing.  Every one of my posts that i make is not a jab to the uga crowd.  Seems like EVERY single one of your posts is directed towards the uga mutts.  Now i hate the dogs just as much as you do, trust me.  But in a lot of my posts i do try to contribute to the thread at hand, not every time, i admit.  Sometimes i will rag the uga fans and divert a thread like i did in this one, You cant help it sometimes.  I understand that.,,,,,,,,,but i do make the effort to contribute to a lot of bama, TN, UGA, threads.

Bottom line is................Talk trash but also contribute to the forum by making good informative posts.

Now with all that being said.........maybe you could care less about it,,,,,,,if so just keep rocking like you are.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 19, 2009)

kevina said:


> And what sports did you actually talk about in your post?




I know it might seem like a strain on your attention span but you might want to try reading through the actual thread. We've talked about depth charts, injuries, incoming frehmen, who'll step up at tight end, the DT's, Joe Cox's leadership, and so on. Maybe you and proside should just stick to delivering our beer because talking sports obviously isn't your thing as noted by EVERYONE on this board BUT the two of you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 19, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Do you want me to tell you why?  Most of these guys in the sports forum are good guys(and yes some are delusional).  But there are some that do know there football. I DO talk smack to the UGA guys,,,,,,,,,,but  this is the thing.  Every one of my posts that i make is not a jab to the uga crowd.  Seems like EVERY single one of your posts is directed towards the uga mutts.  Now i hate the dogs just as much as you do, trust me.  But in a lot of my posts i do try to contribute to the thread at hand, not every time, i admit.  Sometimes i will rag the uga fans and divert a thread like i did in this one, You cant help it sometimes.  I understand that.,,,,,,,,,but i do make the effort to contribute to a lot of bama, TN, UGA, threads.
> 
> Bottom line is................Talk trash but also contribute to the forum by making good informative posts.
> 
> Now with all that being said.........maybe you could care less about it,,,,,,,if so just keep rocking like you are.



Great advice  that probably will go unheaded.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 19, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Do you want me to tell you why?  Most of these guys in the sports forum are good guys(and yes some are delusional).  But there are some that do know there football. I DO talk smack to the UGA guys,,,,,,,,,,but  this is the thing.  Every one of my posts that i make is not a jab to the uga crowd.  Seems like EVERY single one of your posts is directed towards the uga mutts.  Now i hate the dogs just as much as you do, trust me.  But in a lot of my posts i do try to contribute to the thread at hand, not every time, i admit.  Sometimes i will rag the uga fans and divert a thread like i did in this one, You cant help it sometimes.  I understand that.,,,,,,,,,but i do make the effort to contribute to a lot of bama, TN, UGA, threads.
> 
> Bottom line is................Talk trash but also contribute to the forum by making good informative posts.
> 
> Now with all that being said.........maybe you could care less about it,,,,,,,if so just keep rocking like you are.





South GA Dawg said:


> Great advice  that probably will go unheaded.



I agree, GREAT post Sleeze


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 19, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Do you want me to tell you why?  Most of these guys in the sports forum are good guys(and yes some are delusional).  But there are some that do know there football. I DO talk smack to the UGA guys,,,,,,,,,,but  this is the thing.  Every one of my posts that i make is not a jab to the uga crowd.  Seems like EVERY single one of your posts is directed towards the uga mutts.  Now i hate the dogs just as much as you do, trust me.  But in a lot of my posts i do try to contribute to the thread at hand, not every time, i admit.  Sometimes i will rag the uga fans and divert a thread like i did in this one, You cant help it sometimes.  I understand that.,,,,,,,,,but i do make the effort to contribute to a lot of bama, TN, UGA, threads.
> 
> Bottom line is................Talk trash but also contribute to the forum by making good informative posts.
> 
> Now with all that being said.........maybe you could care less about it,,,,,,,if so just keep rocking like you are.



Man. I've said almost those exact words to proside about three times. Tried to get him on track with the rest of the crew. Doesn't help. Some people can't understand that there is a time for smack talk and a time when people come on here to actually talk sports. We're going to bump heads with rival fans from time to time but with most people that's usually the execption as opposed to the rule. Good luck.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 19, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Man. I've said almost those exact words to proside about three times. Tried to get him on track with the rest of the crew. Doesn't help. Some people can't understand that there is a time for smack talk and a time when people come on here to actually talk sports. We're going to bump heads with rival fans from time to time but with most people that's usually the execption as opposed to the rule. Good luck.



Not only that but I think there is an assumption by some people that we all hate each other.  Not the case.  But the problem just might be that there comes a point when you've said so much for so long that you don't know what do other than just keep at it.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 19, 2009)

Trolls come and go. Most all of the guys that have been contributors to the forum have stayed around and that includes Dawgs, Gators, Jackets, Bammers, Aubs, ...


----------



## kevina (Feb 19, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Do you want me to tell you why?  Most of these guys in the sports forum are good guys(and yes some are delusional).  But there are some that do know there football. I DO talk smack to the UGA guys,,,,,,,,,,but  this is the thing.  Every one of my posts that i make is not a jab to the uga crowd.  Seems like EVERY single one of your posts is directed towards the uga mutts.  Now i hate the dogs just as much as you do, trust me.  But in a lot of my posts i do try to contribute to the thread at hand, not every time, i admit.  Sometimes i will rag the uga fans and divert a thread like i did in this one, You cant help it sometimes.  I understand that.,,,,,,,,,but i do make the effort to contribute to a lot of bama, TN, UGA, threads.
> 
> Bottom line is................Talk trash but also contribute to the forum by making good informative posts.
> 
> Now with all that being said.........maybe you could care less about it,,,,,,,if so just keep rocking like you are.



Good post sleeze. 
I will be the bigger man (i usually am) and leave the smack to the smack thread. But I will not come on here and not defend myself. We will see how long this will last. Now if  we can get everyone to take the advice that you have posted, we may be able to talk sports once again.
1,2,3, go.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 19, 2009)

kevina said:


> Good post sleeze.
> I will be the bigger man (i usually am) and leave the smack to the smack thread. But I will not come on here and not defend myself. We will see how long this will last. Now if  we can get everyone to take the advice that you have posted, we may be able to talk sports once again.
> 1,2,3, go.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 19, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Trolls come and go. Most all of the guys that have been contributors to the forum have stayed around and that includes Dawgs, Gators, Jackets, Bammers, Aubs, ...



That's right.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 19, 2009)

You mean the same post where you accused me of calling your wife ugly (which I didn't do and I challenged you on it but you weren't big enough to come back and admit that you were flat wrong and accused me of something that I didn't do). I think that was also the same post that you, of all people, said that I needed to start talking things like stats instead of making everything personal. Funny dude. I've talked more about football in this thread alone than you have since you signed up on Woody's. Then you snuck in "how's softball going"... Not exactly what I'd call an attempt to have a semi cordial sports conversation. Here is the post you're talking about...

"Wow, I talk about the lack of success UGA has against Fla in football and you respond back with I have an ugly wife and I am stupid for not wearing shoes in a pic of some of my deer in front of a garbage can.

Can you not do any better than that?

Why dont you try defending your team with stats or facts on what UGA may be doing to improve their football program.

This is a sports forum, try talking sports instead of trying make fun of someone everytime they may disagree with you about your team.

On a side note, how is your daughters softball season going? I understand that you are the coach, good luck on your season I am sure it will be a fun one!"


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 19, 2009)

proside said:


> Who do you think you are to get me on track?
> 
> Thats the attitude that kills me with you  and the rest of the UGA crew on here!
> 
> ...



Proside I know you will probably just respond to this post with sarcasm but here I go one last time.  This is about the 20th time that I've heard this about all the Dawgs dishing it out but not being able to take it.  Man the same could be said for you.  You go on and on and on about something that I said about UF.  You follow me around the forum for like two weeks with me ignoring you the entire time because I dared to say that I don't think Tim Tebow will be much of a pro quarterback.

How is that not, not being able to take it?  Why does it matter if I think that about Tebow's potential as a pro?  The other Gators, Sleeze for example, will come right back at me or any other Dawg if we fire a shot at UF.  We expect that.  The difference is, they don't just beat it to death and go and on and on about it.  They don't quote all of our posts and make cracks about everything that we say.  That's the difference.  They don't act like they have to exact some kind of personal revenge for something said in the spirit of good natured trash talk.  They take a shot back and they drop it if we drop it.

You on the other hand have had a history of not being willing to let anything go.  To me that sounds like somebody that can't take it nearly as well as he claims.  You speak of trying to talk sports.  I have seen several posts where you did make comments that were just good general contributions.  The problem is, they are always at the end of a looooong post where you've gone for several sentences blasting somebody.  It really doesn't mean too much for you to do something like say "Good luck next year." when the other eight sentences were sarcastic cracks.  Sorry but that's like yelling, "Have a nice day." after you run somebody off in the ditch.  

Like I said, you shouldn't be expected to quietly endure personal attacks.  But the guy who made the offending post has been banned.  What more do you want?  If your aim is to teach everybody a lesson that's a bad idea.  Pretty much everybody has just started tuning you out because they pretty much know what your posts are gonna be like.  As I said before, I'm sure that you'll probably just misconstrue this as another "personal attack" and respond guns blazing and dripping with sarcasm.  If so, I won't exactly be surprised but I thought I would give it one last shot.


----------



## kevina (Feb 19, 2009)

kevina said:


> Good post sleeze.
> I will be the bigger man (i usually am) and leave the smack to the smack thread. But I will not come on here and not defend myself. We will see how long this will last. Now if  we can get everyone to take the advice that you have posted, we may be able to talk sports once again.
> 1,2,3, go.





greene_dawg said:


>



Dawg, does this mean you are in? If so that is 2. Anymore takers before the cracks start slinging


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 19, 2009)

kevina said:


> Dawg, does this mean you are in? If so that is 2. Anymore takers before the cracks start slinging



I'm all in. You'll rarely see me cast the first stone. Don't get me wrong, even legit threads are open to a little good natured ribbing now and again. We all do it, but it's got to be kept in context and not turned into a perpetual peeing match...


----------



## kevina (Feb 19, 2009)

Some may need more time to get it out of their system. We will see what happens.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll start... Proside, softball should be fun. We have a blast every year. I'm coaching my oldest daughters team in 10 and under Dixie Youth fastpitch. Last year we went 11-1 but got eliminated in the sub-district all star tourney. The girls had a great time. We just had the draft last weekend and we won't start practice until next week but on paper I think we're as good as any team in the league. We'll see. I also have a 6 year old and it'll be her first season. We'll be busy for sure but I wouldn't have it any other way. Thanks for asking. I'd go into more detail but I have to get this vomit out of my mouth now...


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 19, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I'll start... Proside, softball should be fun. We have a blast every year. I'm coaching my oldest daughters team in 10 and under Dixie Youth fastpitch. Last year we went 11-1 but got eliminated in the sub-district all star tourney. The girls had a great time. We just had the draft last weekend and we won't start practice until next week but on paper I think we're as good as any team in the league. We'll see. I also have a 6 year old and it'll be her first season. We'll be busy for sure but I wouldn't have it any other way. Thanks for asking. I'd go into more detail but I have to get this vomit out of my mouth now...


----------



## Lakeb (Feb 19, 2009)

Why do you guys talk like this?  It's not good for your chi....some bath salts and herbal tea should fix this right up.


Rub your ear lobes and wisper Wooooosa!


----------



## kevina (Feb 19, 2009)

kevina said:


> Good post sleeze.
> I will be the bigger man (i usually am) and leave the smack to the smack thread. But I will not come on here and not defend myself. We will see how long this will last. Now if  we can get everyone to take the advice that you have posted, we may be able to talk sports once again.
> 1,2,3, go.





greene_dawg said:


> I'm all in. You'll rarely see me cast the first stone. Don't get me wrong, even legit threads are open to a little good natured ribbing now and again. We all do it, but it's got to be kept in context and not turned into a perpetual peeing match...





kevina said:


> Some may need more time to get it out of their system. We will see what happens.



Greene, I thought we would have more takers by now


----------



## proside (Feb 20, 2009)

kevina said:


> Greene, I thought we would have more takers by now



Kev,

Dont think for 1 minute them guys want to stop this arguing.
Look at Browning slayer with that goofy UT thread he has going. You dont see SGD telling him to cool it man thats enuff! Could you imagine if that was me, they would be on the hot line with every moderator in this joint!

They tried their best to get this started and keep it going they  even went and recruited peeps from the campfire forum to help try to get me booted.

They are not up there in slowrollin's  lame thread calling him a troll and why not? SGD tells you every chance he gets he hates the gators and everything gator related.
But dont let me say 49-10 or 16 out of 19 then all you hear is Troll and I wont let things go!

There boy Ol Red has offended so many different people on here with homsexual enuendo"s and even disrespected some of the moderators here! But you crack on their team and the world has came to an end. kind of some screwed up values and morales if you ask me!

Probably my last post here Kev, not because they have ran me out but I always feel real bad after talking about UGA football like I am some kind of murderer because I am always killing them!


PS left out all Icons out of respect for green_dawg


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 20, 2009)

BFH! Again, I will restate the obvious to the thread hijacker:

Proside,

Do us all a favor and:

1.) Go home

2.) Don't come back


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 20, 2009)

Let me think about this?????  Spring Football or turkey hunting?  I think Turkey hunting will win out!  You guys have fun


----------



## proside (Feb 20, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> BFH! Again, I will restate the obvious to the thread hijacker:
> 
> Proside,
> 
> ...


 
Ol Red where are you are you are  you are you?

Bet it kills you that you cant log on under that name!

Go to your comedy pic site, come back and copy and paste them here!

I know your Barrel is Burning but you could never shoot me down!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 20, 2009)

proside said:


> Kev,
> 
> Dont think for 1 minute them guys want to stop this arguing.
> Look at Browning slayer with that goofy UT thread he has going. You dont see SGD telling him to cool it man thats enuff! Could you imagine if that was me, they would be on the hot line with every moderator in this joint!
> ...



Kevina you're seeing this right?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Lakeb (Feb 20, 2009)

The more I read on here I am beginning to see that some of the people on here just want to start fights...why do Alabama fans and FLA fans, some not all,  want to just aggrevate other members?  Seems like that would break some rule.  

Kind of cowardly as well to hide behind a computer.


----------



## kevina (Feb 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Kevina you're seeing this right?



He kind of has a point seeing how only 2 people openly got on board with the peace treaty. Does make me wonder what people want to go on on here. But hey, it was not me. Maybe he is getting it out of his system. Oh by the way are you on board?


----------



## kevina (Feb 20, 2009)

Lakeb said:


> The more I read on here I am beginning to see that some of the people on here just want to start fights...why do Alabama fans and FLA fans, some not all,  want to just aggrevate other members?  Seems like that would break some rule.
> 
> Kind of cowardly as well to hide behind a computer.



Whats up Lakeb?  If you dont mind me asking, does Lakeb stand for Lake Blackshear.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 20, 2009)

kevina said:


> He kind of has a point seeing how only 2 people openly got on board with the peace treaty. Does make me wonder what people want to go on on here. But hey, it was not me. Maybe he is getting it out of his system. Oh by the way are you on board?



Are you serious? Are you really wanting us to "openly" announce a truce, or this so-called "peace treaty" so we can all hold hands and sing sappy songs all through the night?? 

Yea right, but since you were the original poster to bring it up, Im expecting you to hold up your end of the bargain  So no more smack from Kevina, right


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 20, 2009)

Or let me rephrase that.....no more uninvited jabs at other teams from Kevina, right? All smack talk is to be invitation only and you must RSVP with Ol Red before the junk can start flying.......


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 20, 2009)

proside said:


> Ol Red where are you are you are  you are you?
> 
> Bet it kills you that you cant log on under that name!
> 
> ...



Proside, I responded to you in the smack talking thread.
Post #160 http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3224635#post3224635


----------



## kevina (Feb 20, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Are you serious? Are you really wanting us to "openly" announce a truce, or this so-called "peace treaty" so we can all hold hands and sing sappy songs all through the night??
> 
> Yea right, but since you were the original poster to bring it up, Im expecting you to hold up your end of the bargain  So no more smack from Kevina, right





greene_dawg said:


> I'm all in. You'll rarely see me cast the first stone. Don't get me wrong, even legit threads are open to a little good natured ribbing now and again. We all do it, but it's got to be kept in context and not turned into a perpetual peeing match...



No hand holding or singing needed. But all the talk in the past about cleaning this place up by some that were even involved in the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- match made me think they would openly agree. Stupid me. (self inflicted trash talk) 

And what greene said. I do expect the usual police to call out their own though.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh well.  I'll just keep posting as usual and I guess after several years on this board I'll start using the ignore feature for some folks for the first time. I just simply think it's a shame that a bunch of guys with so much in common can't have a conversation about sports with the occasional friendly jab without it coming down to what it has over the last couple of months. So be it.


----------



## kevina (Feb 20, 2009)

kevina said:


> No hand holding or singing needed. But all the talk in the past about cleaning this place up by some that were even involved in the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- match made me think they would openly agree. Stupid me. (self inflicted trash talk)
> 
> And what greene said. I do expect the usual police to call out their own though.



I just used another word for peeing match


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 20, 2009)

kevina said:


> He kind of has a point seeing how only 2 people openly got on board with the peace treaty. Does make me wonder what people want to go on on here. But hey, it was not me. Maybe he is getting it out of his system. Oh by the way are you on board?



I'll put it to you like this.  I'm all for us having real discussions about sports.  I'm not saying that I think smack talk should be out of bounds period.  As far as I know we are all  grown men here.  That said, we all know how much is too much and what is over the top and crosses the line.  We all know the difference between good natured trash talk and personally insulting somebody.

Personally the only thing that I have a problem with is when anybody goes out of bounds or decides to keep something going forever.  If you have made several posts taking shots at an individual and they're ignoring you, stop acting like a kid and drop it.  If you can't talk trash to somebody without insulting them personally or making suggestive remarks, you need not get mad and throw down your victim card when you get it in return.  I'm not talking about you personally, I mean everybody.

This forum has always been a lot of fun to me.  A big part of that has been that we all know each other's personalities and have for the most part used common sense about how to act.  Lately it's just gotten stupid.  All the peeing and whining has really gotten old to me.  I personally think that if can't add anything to the conversation and log on for the_sole purpose_ of trying to be annoying and making people mad, you shouldn't be here.  That's fans of EVERY team.  

By the same token if you are so thin skinned that somebody talking trash about your team sends you into some kind of fit and makes you think that you have go after them every time you log on, you need to take your meds.  It's not that big of a deal.  We are gonna make each other mad from time to time.  It happens.  If you can't handle that and can't go to that person via pm or some other way and settle it like a grown man, you don't need to be here.  Again, when I say you, I mean anybody.  That's the way I see this whole thing.  To me that's all just common sense.  I think that if you can't resist personally insulting people, you are too immature to be here.  By the same token, if you can't take something said in the spirit of comraderie and good natured trash talk without getting all butt hurt and freaking out, you don't need to be here.


----------



## proside (Feb 20, 2009)

Lakeb said:


> The more I read on here I am beginning to see that some of the people on here just want to start fights...why do Alabama fans and FLA fans, some not all,  want to just aggrevate other members?  Seems like that would break some rule.
> 
> Kind of cowardly as well to hide behind a computer.



And some guys are not man enough to log on under their original name, so they create an alter ego  and come on here to help generate contraversy!


----------



## Lakeb (Feb 20, 2009)

proside said:


> And some guys are not man enough to log on under their original name, so they create an alter ego  and come on here to help generate contraversy!



...And your log on is "proside" and from what I have read, you are the controvery... Is this post directed at me?  Are you calling me a liar?  Trust me bub, I'm man enough to log on as who I am...no hiding here.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 20, 2009)

Will be headed to the spring game myself.  Going with family and friends.  Looking very forward to it.

How did this thread get so off subject?


----------



## proside (Feb 20, 2009)

Lakeb said:


> I might be totally off base here but I thought the thread was about the UGA spring game not "hey look at me! I'm a Bama fan and my team just became relavant after a decade.". Being the new guy I'll tread lightly, but trying to take a guy's topic and make it all about you and your team is pretty classless.  IMHO of course...
> 
> Lake



1 of your post here on this site and your calling KevinA out as classless





Lakeb said:


> Sorry guys...this is my third post.  I was invited down here by another member.  I don't know who yall are comparing me to, but I was just making a comment on what I read.  Don't attack me for stating my opinion please...reading a couple of these posts, you would think kevin and prosides own this place...at least they think they do.
> 
> Anyway back to the first question, I think UGA has the potential to do well this year.  There is a bunch of talent, but they need to win the battle up front.  I'm more concerned with my other team Auburn.
> 
> Lake



At this time during the thread I have not 1 post in this thread but your calling me a troublemaker right off the bat.


A far as owning this place. I dont, but I dont let the ones that think they do run over me.




Lakeb said:


> Wow...thanks for the welcome and the insight.  I believe in giving everyone a fair shot so I can't just go by opinions.  We will see...hopefully the harassment will stop.
> 
> I think FLA is the team to beat this year.  There might be a sleeper in the big 10 as well that could surprise us.  Are there many big 10 fans around here?  I lived in northern Kentucky for a while and there were a bunch.
> 
> Lakeb



What harrasment ar you talking about?

Keep in mind YOU are the one who came in with the classless card and called me out.




Lakeb said:


> The more I read on here I am beginning to see that some of the people on here just want to start fights...why do Alabama fans and FLA fans, some not all,  want to just aggrevate other members?  Seems like that would break some rule.
> 
> Kind of cowardly as well to hide behind a computer.



Funny you are asking about breaking rules after calling someone classless and now insuating certain people are cowards.



Lakeb said:


> ...And your log on is "proside" and from what I have read, you are the controvery... Is this post directed at me?  Are you calling me a liar?  Trust me bub, I'm man enough to log on as who I am...no hiding here.




I havent called you anything.

Nice fishing though, you might want to change your tatics because the fish your trying to catch dont bite on the trolling method!


----------



## chadair (Feb 20, 2009)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> Will be headed to the spring game myself.  Going with family and friends.  Looking very forward to it.
> 
> 
> How did this thread get so off subject?


I hope you and your family have a great time
evidentally it is going to keep going that way


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 20, 2009)

Proside,

Instead of hijacking this thread why don't you take this argument somewhere else? You discussion has ZERO bearing on the thread topic. You always say the same of stuff.


----------



## chadair (Feb 20, 2009)

proside said:


> 1 of your post here on this site and your calling KevinA out as classless
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, let it go you ain't changing their minds, and they ain't changing yours. EVERYBODY on this site gets that, except for the 5 or 6 of yall who keep this crap going.
 For those of us enjoy coming to this site and talking our favorite sport with other people with the same interest, we are NOT enjoying having to wade thru this crap everyday
 This post is not just for Proside, it's for everyone of yall tards who keep this stuff going with him

 Some of yall might not enjoy my posting on here, but for those of yall who do, it's the last several weeks of this nonsense that has kept me away, and if it continues, I'll be done for good


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 20, 2009)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> Will be headed to the spring game myself.  Going with family and friends.  Looking very forward to it.
> 
> How did this thread get so off subject?



Yep, I'm gonna be there too.  I'm hoping that we get to see what DJax can do.  From what I hear, he's gonna be real limited.  Getting to see Carlton Thomas live for the first time should be xciting though.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 20, 2009)

chadair said:


> Dude, let it go you ain't changing their minds, and they ain't changing yours. EVERYBODY on this site gets that, except for the 5 or 6 of yall who keep this crap going.
> For those of us enjoy coming to this site and talking our favorite sport with other people with the same interest, we are NOT enjoying having to wade thru this crap everyday
> This post is not just for Proside, it's for everyone of yall tards who keep this stuff going with him
> 
> Some of yall might not enjoy my posting on here, but for those of yall who do, it's the last several weeks of this nonsense that has kept me away, and if it continues, I'll be done for good



Amen.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree, this is ridiculous. But it seems that some just cant let go...


----------



## proside (Feb 20, 2009)

chadair said:


> Dude, let it go you ain't changing their minds, and they ain't changing yours. EVERYBODY on this site gets that, except for the 5 or 6 of yall who keep this crap going.
> For those of us enjoy coming to this site and talking our favorite sport with other people with the same interest, we are NOT enjoying having to wade thru this crap everyday
> This post is not just for Proside, it's for everyone of yall tards who keep this stuff going with him
> 
> Some of yall might not enjoy my posting on here, but for those of yall who do, it's the last several weeks of this nonsense that has kept me away, and if it continues, I'll be done for good



Hey Chad how is th freeing of ol red going? Now there's someting you guys wont let go of!

I know you saw but UGA had a nice D Lineman Sign with them today. I bet players like that will make Martinez look good in a hurry!


----------



## sleeze (Feb 20, 2009)

chadair said:


> Dude, let it go you ain't changing their minds, and they ain't changing yours. EVERYBODY on this site gets that, except for the 5 or 6 of yall who keep this crap going.
> For those of us enjoy coming to this site and talking our favorite sport with other people with the same interest, we are NOT enjoying having to wade thru this crap everyday
> This post is not just for Proside, it's for everyone of yall tards who keep this stuff going with him
> 
> Some of yall might not enjoy my posting on here, but for those of yall who do, it's the last several weeks of this nonsense that has kept me away, and if it continues, I'll be done for good



Yep,,,,,,,its getting tiring looking at this stuff.

If it keeps going,,,,,,,,I will be gone too.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Feb 20, 2009)

proside said:


> Hey Chad how is th freeing of ol red going? Now there's someting you guys wont let go of!
> 
> I know you saw but UGA had a nice D Lineman Sign with them today. I bet players like that will make Martinez look good in a hurry!



One can only hope that will happen,but in light of last year's defense it may take more than Geathers to make Ol Willie look good.


----------



## proside (Feb 20, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> One can only hope that will happen,but in light of last year's defense it may take more than Geathers to make Ol Willie look good.



Last year is last year. I really dont think it was all your DC's fault. Injuries did not help and you guys had a nice recruiting class this year. I look for some good play from the dogs in 2009 but to be honest I hope you have some good QB play .....with those receivers you have and have signed I may find myself watching you guys play alot!

GL to ya Bro


----------

